
Home Router Security Report 2020 [pdf] - miles
https://www.fkie.fraunhofer.de/content/dam/fkie/de/documents/HomeRouter/HomeRouterSecurity_2020_Bericht.pdf
======
Hackbraten
I’m not surprised to read AVM does a relatively good job. But I wonder what
keeps them from building PIEs.

